# Where to find investment/finance information



## ENP (26 December 2012)

For my investment knowledge, I read books, online newspapers, read annual reports and follow ASF. 

However, I feel now with my current knowledge, that most of the books say generally the same stuff, online news papers don't go in depth enough about companies or the economy that is very meaningful to me and since I only follow a handful of stocks, ASF is becomming less useful.

Any other good sources of info where I can further advance my knowledge of economies and stock investment?


----------



## dutchie (26 December 2012)

ENP said:


> For my investment knowledge, I read books, online newspapers, read annual reports and follow ASF.
> 
> However, I feel now with my current knowledge, that most of the books say generally the same stuff, online news papers don't go in depth enough about companies or the economy that is very meaningful to me and since I only follow a handful of stocks, ASF is becomming less useful.
> 
> Any other good sources of info where I can further advance my knowledge of economies and stock investment?




Google, Google, Google


Some starters...

Peter Schiff
Jim Rogers
Marc Faber
http://www.businessinsider.com


----------

